# Your top 3



## LeoGibson (Apr 27, 2014)

My idea is borne out from one of those drinking or toking scenarios you get into with your buds about naming your personal top 3 in any category. I don't see a lot of structure going on with this. You can always put up a new top 3 category with every post if you like or answer someone's existing category. All I ask is that if you wish to go with a new top 3 category that you answer one of the existing top 3's one above you before adding your new top 3.

Also, debate about personal top 3's is welcome, just don't be rude about it and don't go off on a multi-post diatribe on it. This is meant to be a fun topic.

Anyways, I'll kick it off with my first top 3.

Rock Bands

1. The Rolling Stones
2. ZZ Top
3. Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers


----------



## biglynch (Apr 27, 2014)

1. Arctic Monkeys
2. Young Knives
3. Muse

I like this, like it a lot. 
Also please note it took me 15 minutes to pick, and I'm sure I've forgotten something.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll play..

1. Journey
2. Bon Jovi
3. Guns N' Roses

Yes in that order...lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 27, 2014)

1) Marilyn Manson
2) Misfits
3) Type O Negative

That was harder than I thought it would be...


----------



## kilo riley (Apr 27, 2014)

1. The Smiths
2. The Cure
3. Radiohead


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 27, 2014)

1. Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Def Leppard
3. Tesla


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 28, 2014)

1 The Beatles
2 The PHISH
3 The GRATEFUL DEAD


----------



## fatmac (Apr 28, 2014)

Willie Nelson
Johnny Cash
Waylon Jennings


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 28, 2014)

fatmac said:


> Willie Nelson
> Johnny Cash
> Waylon Jennings



Tsk tsk. You added a category without answering an existing one. That's -5 points for you. . Actually my 3 for country singers are the exact same as yours, but in a different order. 

Country Singers

1. Waylon Jennings
2. Willie Nelson
3. Johnny Cash


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 28, 2014)

Country singers:

Johnny Cash
Merle Haggard
Hank Williams

Punk Bands:

Black Flag 
The Bronx
Bad Brains


----------



## Esther (Apr 28, 2014)

Rock:
1. Queens of the Stone Age
2. Deftones
3. Radiohead

Punk:
1. Hot Snakes
2. Distillers
3. Circa Survive


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 28, 2014)

Rock bands:

Black Sabbath
Led Zeppelin
The Stooges


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 28, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Rock bands:
> 
> Black Sabbath
> Led Zeppelin
> The Stooges



First top 3 debate. Great choices, but personally I think of The Stooges as being punk, daresay the godfathers of punk although many wound give that to The Velvet Underground. 

Black Sabbath I consider metal more than simply a rock band. 

My top 3 Punk Bands

1. The Ramones
2. The Stooges
3. The Sex Pistols

Al Pacino films

1. The Godfather
2. Dog Day Afternoon
3. Scent Of A Woman


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 28, 2014)

Rock Bands:
ZZ Top
Fleetwood Mac
Dixie Dregs

Country Singers:
Waylon Jennings
Keith Whitley
Merle Haggard

Punk Bands: 
The Ramones
Black Flag
The Clash

Al Pacino Films:
The Godfather
Serpico
Carlito's Way


Guitarists:
Les Paul
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Steve Vai


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 28, 2014)

Sabbath are definitely metal godfathers and the start of that sound along with Priest,Motörhead and Deep purple ...and Iommi is easily the foundational doom metal guitarist but I still consider them rock overall. Their first album was really bluesy actually. 

The Stooges it depends on the album to me, raw power had a punk sound but Funhouse was more of rock album in my opinion. Either way James Williamson is a beast.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 28, 2014)

Guitarists:

Jimi Hendrix
J Mascis 
Billy Gibbons 

Bass Players:

John Entwhistle
Jaco Pastorius 
Steve Harris


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 28, 2014)

Bassists:
Vic Wooten
Mark King
John Entwistle

Drummers:
John Bonham
Phil Collins 
Rod Morgenstein


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 28, 2014)

Guitarists

1. SRV
2. Jerry Reed
3. Jeff Beck

Drummers

1. Levon Helm
2. Ginger Baker
3. John Bonham


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 28, 2014)

Drummers:

Dave Lombardo 
Neil Peart
Animal 


Movie Villians:

Darth Vader 
Freddie Kruger
Johnny from Cobra Kai


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 28, 2014)

Country Singers:
Jerry Reed
Johnny Cash
Kenny Rogers



Al Pacino Films:
The Godfather
Scent of A Woman
The Devil's Advocate


Guitarists:
Angus Young
Jimmy Page
Eddie Van Halen

Bass Players:
Michael Anthony
Cliff Williams
Jack Bruce

Drummers:
John Bonham
Alex Van Halen
Stewart Copeland


----------



## RentonBob (Apr 28, 2014)

Favorite Bands:

1. Rush
2. Foo Fighters
3. Soundgarden


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 28, 2014)

Favorite Bands:

Iron Maiden 
The Cure
Slayer

Comic characters 

Batman 
Wolverine
Charlie Brown


----------



## Donna (Apr 28, 2014)

Best Lead Guitarists:
Criss Oliva (Savatage)
Alex Skolnick (Testament)
Glenn Tipton/KK Downing (Judas Priest...and yeah, I know that's actually two choices, but they both play dual lead...and come on, it's Priest!)

Best Bassist:
Phil Lynott (Thin Lizzy)
Les Claypool (Primus) 
Geddy Lee (Rush)

Best Drummer:
Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater/Winery Dogs)
Carmine Appice (who hasn't he played with?)
Ginger Baker (Cream)

Best Front Man:
Rob Halford
Mark Bolan (T Rex) 
Steven Tyler (Aerosmith) 

Best Front Woman:
Ann Wilson (Heart) 
Doro Pesch (Warlock)
Joan Jett

My favorite bands:
Savatage
Judas Priest
Heart


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 29, 2014)

Best Front Woman:

Janis Joplin
Patti Smith 
Exene Cervenka


Guitars:

Fender Telecaster
Gibson J-50
Guild Songbird


----------



## Esther (Apr 29, 2014)

Best Front Woman:

Brody Dalle
Karen O
Chelsea Wolfe


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 29, 2014)

Branches of government:

Executive
Judicial 
Legislative


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 29, 2014)

Front Women

1. Cherie Currie
2. Deborah Harry
3. Belinda Carlisle

Pie Flavors

1. Butterscotch
2. Lemon Ice Box
3. Peach


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 29, 2014)

Pie Flavours
1. Cherry
2. Mince
3. Apple

Emoticons
:wubu:

:happy:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 29, 2014)

Pie Flavors

1. Apple
2. Pumpkin
3. Lemon


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 29, 2014)

Pie
1.Chocolate
2.Cherry
3.Key Lime


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 29, 2014)

Best Front Woman:

Anne Wilson
Gwen Stefani
Emily Haines


----------



## lille (Apr 29, 2014)

Pie
1. Apple (has to be my mom's)
2. Strawberry Rhubarb
3. Peanut butter


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 29, 2014)

Pie
1) Key Lime Pie
2) Dutch Apple Pie
3) Blueberry pie

Candy Bars
1) Zero
2) Butterfinger
3) Nutrageous 

Musical Instruments
1) Bass Guitar
2) Ukulele
3) Baritone 

Tumblr Blogs 
1) Kitties & Titties *NSFW*
2) Fantastically Weird Shit
3) TL;DR Wikipedia

Websites I visit daily
1) Reddit
2) Dreamin Demon 
3) Facebook

Video Games
1) Socom 2
2) Madden Series
3) Diablo Series 

Ice Cream Flavors
1) Ben & Jerry's Cinnamon Roll
2) Cookies & Cream 
3) Blueberry Graham Cracker (local ice cream shop in Carney's Point, NJ)

Female Front Women
1) Jessicka (Jack Off Jill)
2) Otep Shamaya (Otep)
3) Brody Dalle (The Distillers)

Movies
1) Clerks
2) The Devil's Rejects
3) Requiem For A Dream


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 29, 2014)

Candy Bars
1) Clark
2) Zero
3) PayDay



Ice Cream Flavors
1) Mint Chocolate Chip
2) Cookies & Cream 
3) Blue Bell Pistachio



Movies
1) Star Wars: A New Hope
2) Smokey and the Bandit
3) Red Dawn


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 29, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Candy Bars
> 
> Movies
> 1) Star Wars: A New Hope
> ...


 The original Red Dawn or the remake?


----------



## cakeboy (Apr 29, 2014)

Best Front Woman : 
Joan Jett
Siouxsie Sioux
Bonnie Raitt

Best Spielberg Films : 
Saving Private Ryan
E.T. (ET was a fucking Jedi.)
Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 29, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> The original Red Dawn or the remake?


Original all the way. I just couldn't get all that worked up about the remake. Besides, the original cast was loaded with talent.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 29, 2014)

Food
----
1) Sausages
2) Pickles
3) Cheeses



Dessert
-------
1) All of them


Dims Posters
-------
1) You
2) You
3) You


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 29, 2014)

Rock Bands:

1. Rush
2. Queen
3. Toss up between The Who and Yes

Bands (any category):

1. Rush
2. The Cars
3. Simon and Garfunkel


Musicians (General):

1. Paul Simon
2. Chris Thile
3. Billy Joel

Lead Guitarists:

1. Brian May
2. Alex Lifeson
3. Pete Townshend


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 29, 2014)

Spielberg movies:

Jaws
Raiders Of The Lost Ark
Hook



Singer/songwriter :

Neil Young
Johnny Cash
Bob Dylan


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2014)

Ice Cream Flavours

1) Strawberry :eat2:
2) Denali Moose Tracks Fudge
3) Egg Nog


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ice Cream Flavors

1. French Vanilla Bean/Strawberry
2. Cookie Dough 
3. Cookies and Cream


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 30, 2014)

Putting them in any particular numbered order is just too much...

*Ice cream flavors: *
B&J's Creme Brûlée
Mint Chocolate Chip 
Cookie Dough 

*Pie: *
Banana cream
Coconut cream 
Chocolate 

*Candy Bars: *
Reeses Fastbreak
Twix
Milky Way 

*Books: *
Infinite Jest
The Count of Monte Cristo 
The Picture of Dorian Gray 

*Life Philosophies: *
Daoism
Existentialism 
Epicureanism 

*Thin actors who are undeniably attractive in certain roles:*
Robert Downey Jr. (Ironman)
Tom Hiddleston (As Loki, but somehow loses this allure as just himself.) 
Anthony Hopkins (As Hannibal, of course.) 

*Romance movies (as one who dislikes romance movies):*
Her
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 
Hannibal


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2014)

Singer/songwriter :

Steve Earle
Bruce Springsteen
Ryan Adams


----------



## Missamanda (May 1, 2014)

*Bands*

Tesla
Danko Jones
Otep

*Current favorite songs*

Fancy - Iggy Azalea (guilty pleasure)
In your Arms - Danko Jones
Blame Me - The Pretty Reckless

*Current favorite songs*

Fancy - Iggy Azalea 
In your Arms - Danko Jones
Blame Me - The Pretty Reckless

*Female FrontWoman*

Taylor Momsen (The Pretty Reckless)
Otep Shamaya (Otep)
Shirley Manson (Garbage)

*Celebrity Crushes*

Jason Statham
Bruce Campbell
Rob Zombie ..... and his wife. We'll consider this 3 because hello 2 for 1

*Movies*

Fracture
Brokedown Palace
The Shining


----------



## LeoGibson (May 1, 2014)

Singer/Songwriter

1. Kris Kristofferson
2. Townes Van Zandt
3. Guy Clark

Stand-Up Comics

1. Bill Hicks
2. Rodney Dangerfield
3. Sam Kinison


----------



## Surlysomething (May 1, 2014)

GREAT band + Canadian. 




Missamanda said:


> *Bands*
> 
> [*]Danko Jones
> 
> ...


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2014)

Favorite Bands:
(in no particular order, and subject to change on an hourly basis)
- Green Day
- Tragically Hip
- Mother-Mother

Favorite Song Covers
- Headstone's version of "Tweeter and the Monkey Man" (original by the Travelling Wilburys
- Johnny Cash's version of "Hurt" (original by Nine Inch Nails)
- Alien Ant Farm's version of "Smooth Criminal" (original by Michael Jackson)

Honourable mention to Hunter Valentine's version of "Weapons" (original by Rough Trade), omitted because it was done in collaboration with Carol Pope, the original singer, and because it was only done on the radio once that I know of, and I've never seen a recording of it, sadly. But it was amazing.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 1, 2014)

Missamanda said:


> Tesla



My faith in the younger generation has just been restored. :bow:


----------



## Missamanda (May 1, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> My faith in the younger generation has just been restored. :bow:



I saw them live a few years ago when they hit Greensboro. Amazing concert. Better live than on album which is a big deal in my opinion.


----------



## Joeyarrington (May 1, 2014)

Video Games:

Final Fantasy VIII
Street Fighter II Champion Edition
The Legend Of Zelda


----------



## dharmabean (May 1, 2014)

Pie
1) Pecan
2) Pumpkin
3) Mixed Berry

Candy Bars
1) Reeses Peanut Butter Cups
2) Butterfinger
3) Pay Day

Tumblr Blogs 
1) Body Positive Zone
2) Please Stop Being Sad
3)  Fat Girls Doing Things

Websites I visit daily
1) Facebook
2) DIMS
3) My Blog

Video Games
1) Mario Kart
2) Diablo Series
3) Tera Online

Ice Cream Flavors
1) Neapolitan 
2) Mixed Berry Cheesecake
3) Anything Coffee flavored.

Movies
1) Better Off Dead
2) Ever After
3) Ghostbusters

Favorite songs at the moment:

1) Titanium
2) Turning Tables
3) Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2014)

Websites I visit daily

1) Google
2) Facebook 
3) Rdio


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 2, 2014)

Websites I visit daily
1) Facebook
2) DIMS
3) Curbside Classic

Favorite songs at the moment
1) All of Me-John Legend
2) Slow dancing-Johnny Rivers
3) Love Will Turn You Around-Kenny Rogers

Favorite Fast Food Restaurants
1)Whataburger
2)Krystal
3)Taco Bell


----------



## agouderia (May 2, 2014)

... this thread needs some more decadence

Champagnes for a night of sin:

1) Moet&Chandon Rose Imperial
2) Lanson Black
3) Moutard Brut Grande Cuvée

Hot-chocolates to un-freeze all pain, let's you know why it originally was an aphrodisiac:

1) Angelina, Paris
2) Chocolateria San Gines, Madrid
3) E.Wedel, Warsaw

Pierres every FFA needs in their life (to enjoy with their SS/BHM):

1) Pierre Hermée, patissier deity
2) Pierre Marcolini, chocolatier god
3) Pierre Gagnaire, making ***cooking accessible for the humble FFA cuisinière

Ultimate gelato to cool things down again:

1) Champagne sorbet, Giolitti Rome
2) Cuba rum truffle, Nannini Siena
2) Tangerine cream, Byzanthio, Thessaloniki


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 2, 2014)

Pierre:
1)Pierre Garcon (NFL player)
2)Pierre Thomas (NFL player)
3) Pierre Kartner (Wrote the Smurfs theme song)

Movie cult classics:
1) Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) The Big Lebowski 
3) Cheech & Chong: Up in smoke

Celebrity crushes:
1) Mila Kunis
2) Jessicka Addams 
3) Sasha Grey

Sports:
1) NFL
2) MMA
3) Worlds Strongest Man

Fast food:
1) Wendy's
2) Burger King
3) Jack in the box

Food in general:
1) Pizza
2) Philly Cheesesteak
3) Stromboli 

Colors:
1) Sky blue
2) Bowling ball purple
3) Fire engine truck red


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 2, 2014)

*Branches of Government:*
Big Oil
Big Pharma
Agribusiness

*Philosophies:*
Zen
Sufism
Surrealism

*Pies:*
chocolate
sweet potato
peach

*Websites i Visit Daily:*
Dimensions (of course)
Cute Overload
Happy Place


----------



## Tad (May 2, 2014)

Pies:
1) Blueberry
2) Raspberry
3) Whatever else - generally if it is pie, I like it

Hockey Stars Named Bobby
1) Bobby Orr
2) Bobby Hull *
3) Bobby Smith **

* Yes, he was something of an ass as an actual person, but I grew up in Manitoba when he was leading the Jets in the WHA, so I'm just focusing on him as the Golden Jet.
** Never broke through in a huge way in the NHL, but he dominated the OHL for the Ottawa 67s when I was in Ottawa, and he was always a true class act.


----------



## dharmabean (May 2, 2014)

*Movie cult classics:*
1) Neverending Story
2) Ghostbusters
3) Office Space

*Celebrity crushes:*
1) Melanie Lynskey
2) Rory Cochran
3) Michael Raymond James

*Fast food:*
1) Taco Bell
2) Taco Time
3) Pizza Hut

*Colors:*
1) Chakra Blue





2) Poppy red/orange




3) Lotus Purple





*Flowers*
1. Poppies
2. Tulips
3. Daffodils


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2014)

Pierre


Pierre Elliott Trudeau
Pierre Burton
Georges St. Pierre


----------



## LeoGibson (May 3, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> .......Movie cult classics:
> 1) Rocky Horror Picture Show......



Time for some discussion about a top 3. (That is allowed and encouraged folks! )

'Splain this one to me. I know things are relative so I won't disparage it being in your top 3, but I admit, I have watched this a bunch of times and I just don't *get* it. What am I missing that makes this one such a beloved cult classic?


Now for some top 3 of my own.

Fast Food

1. Whataburger
2. In-N-Out
3. Taco Cabana

Candy Bars

1. Snickers
2. Milky Way
3. Fast Break

Bourbon/Whiskey/Whisky/Scotch

1. Knob Creek
2. Buffalo Trace
3. Bushmills


----------



## Missamanda (May 3, 2014)

*Fast Food*
Zaxby's
Marco's 
Subway

*Favorite things to watch on netflix*
Documentaries
Tv Shows
Anything with the ID Channel logo

*I buy that I don't need*
Notebooks
Packs of pens and pencils
Anything that is $5 for 5 at the grocery store.


----------



## lille (May 3, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Time for some discussion about a top 3. (That is allowed and encouraged folks! )
> 
> 'Splain this one to me. I know things are relative so I won't disparage it being in your top 3, but I admit, I have watched this a bunch of times and I just don't *get* it. What am I missing that makes this one such a beloved cult classic?


Have you seen it live? If not, that could be part of it. If I just watched the movie without ever having been to a live show I don't think I'd get it. But there is nothing more magical in person.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 3, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Time for some discussion about a top 3. (That is allowed and encouraged folks! )
> 
> 'Splain this one to me. I know things are relative so I won't disparage it being in your top 3, but I admit, I have watched this a bunch of times and I just don't *get* it. What am I missing that makes this one such a beloved cult classic?



It's the only musical I actually like. My sisters use to watch it all the time while I was growing up and they would take me every Saturday night at midnight for the live show at the local theater. Lillie hit the nail on the head, seeing it as a live show is an amazing experience everybody should see at least once in their life. It's not just your average musical live show, they actually incorporate you into it. Which in the end, makes you enjoy it a whole lot more.


----------



## Donna (May 3, 2014)

lille said:


> Have you seen it live? If not, that could be part of it. If I just watched the movie without ever having been to a live show I don't think I'd get it. But there is nothing more magical in person.



Agreed. I saw RHPS live for the first time in the early 80's during it's midnight movie heyday. The movie is kind of a bomb, but the floor show and the audience interaction are what draws you in. I've since watched a video of the movie at home, just my husband and I, and was very disappointed.


----------



## LeoGibson (May 3, 2014)

lille said:


> Have you seen it live? If not, that could be part of it. If I just watched the movie without ever having been to a live show I don't think I'd get it. But there is nothing more magical in person.





Lil BigginZ said:


> It's the only musical I actually like. My sisters use to watch it all the time while I was growing up and they would take me every Saturday night at midnight for the live show at the local theater. Lillie hit the nail on the head, seeing it as a live show is an amazing experience everybody should see at least once in their life. It's not just your average musical live show, they actually incorporate you into it. Which in the end, makes you enjoy it a whole lot more.





Donna said:


> Agreed. I saw RHPS live for the first time in the early 80's during it's midnight movie heyday. The movie is kind of a bomb, but the floor show and the audience interaction are what draws you in. I've since watched a video of the movie at home, just my husband and I, and was very disappointed.




My 'neck friends say the same thing to me about 'Neckcar, that I'd actually dig it if I went to a race. 

I have not seen it live. Maybe it would make a difference, maybe not. I just know that when I have been somewhere it was on, usually it had me leaving after just a few minutes.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 3, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> My 'neck friends say the same thing to me about 'Neckcar, that I'd actually dig it if I went to a race.
> 
> I have not seen it live. Maybe it would make a difference, maybe not. I just know that when I have been somewhere it was on, usually it had me leaving after just a few minutes.



I can't do NASCAR. Nothing, and I mean absolutely nothing makes me want to go see a bunch of cars turn left for hours. I can see going to the local track and watching the Drag races, Monster truck ralleys, destruction derby, etc etc. At least with those there is some entertainment, but watching a group of cars turning left all day? I don't understand...


----------



## Donna (May 3, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> My 'neck friends say the same thing to me about 'Neckcar, that I'd actually dig it if I went to a race.
> 
> I have not seen it live. Maybe it would make a difference, maybe not. I just know that when I have been somewhere it was on, usually it had me leaving after just a few minutes.



I've been to a couple Nascar events and I am still not a fan. It was disgustingly hot, crowded, loud and it smelled of stale beer and exhaust fumes. I was bored to tears. My husband and his friends are all huge fans...they'll watch it on TV or live, however they can get it. I have resigned myself to just not "get it."


----------



## lille (May 3, 2014)

Musicals (not in order because it's too hard to choose)
1. Rocky Horror
2. RENT
3. Phantom of the Opera


----------



## lille (May 3, 2014)

Donna said:


> Agreed. I saw RHPS live for the first time in the early 80's during it's midnight movie heyday. The movie is kind of a bomb, but the floor show and the audience interaction are what draws you in. I've since watched a video of the movie at home, just my husband and I, and was very disappointed.



I've never been to a screening but the playhouse near where I used to live would do a live performance and it was amazing. You weren't allowed to throw things but everyone would shout out lines and jokes, the cast would be running through the audience and crawling over people's laps, one time the narrator was hand feeding the audience cupcakes, everyone gets up to dance the Time Warp, there's a costume contest, and if you're a Rocky virgin they put a big V on your forehead in lipstick. It's amazing and I love it.


----------



## Donna (May 3, 2014)

Musicals:
1. Phantom of the Opera
2. My Fair Lady
3. The King & I

Whiskys/Whiskeys:
1. Glenfiddich
2. Crown Royal
3. Glen Garioch (although technically that's a Scotch...the whole Scotch/Whisky/Bourbon distinction gets a little confusing when you aren't in the bar business I suppose)

Fast Food:
1. Subway
2. Polo Tropical
3. Le Terrisita (nothing like Cuban fast food)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 3, 2014)

Whiskey:

Elmer T Lee 
Eagle Rare 
Jack Daniels (still the most fun)


----------



## ODFFA (May 4, 2014)

*Needless buys:*
Tops, especially summery ones
Bags
Stationary

*Dims emoticons:*
:happy:
:wubu:
:batting:

*Musicals:*
Evita
The King & I
Cats

*Desserts:*
Chocolate spring rolls
A crumble of some variety with _cold_ custard
Eton Mess

*Colours:*
Wine red
Violet
Bottle green

*Flowers:*
Bi-colour / Ambiance roses
Water lilies
White and yellow plumeria


----------



## AuntHen (May 4, 2014)

"Not so Fast" Fast Food:

1. Five Guys
2. Chipotle
3. Asian Bistro

Flowers:

1. Wild/meadow flowers (all colors)
2. Tea roses
3. Poinsettias

Celebrity Crushes:

1. James McAvoy
2. Neil Peart
3. Chris Thile


----------



## Yakatori (May 4, 2014)

Donna said:


> "_...*The movie is kind of a bomb*, but the floor show and the audience interaction are what draws you in. I've since watched a video of the movie at home, just my husband and I, and was very disappointed._"





LeoGibson said:


> "_My 'neck friends say the same thing to me about 'Neckcar, that I'd actually dig it if I went to a race.
> 
> I have not seen it live. Maybe it would make a difference, maybe not. I just know that when I have been somewhere it was on, usually it had me leaving after just a few minutes._"


I think those are two very different things in that one, I speculate, is supposed to be taken through somewhat of an ironical type of lens. Like _MST3K_. Whereas the other is largely intended to be appreciated free of any sense of irony.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 4, 2014)

Rock Band:
AC/DC
Social Distortion
The Black Keys (up to 2008)

Albums: (any genre)
Willie Nelson - Red Headed Stranger (One of the greatest albums ever recorded)
Led Zeppelin II
The Beatles - Abbey Road

Blues:
Buddy Guy
Hound Dog Taylor
R.L. Burnside

Punk:
The Ramones
The Real McKenzies
The Sex Pistols


----------



## Tad (May 5, 2014)

re: Rocky Horror. I wrote a long post, re-read it, realized I was doing way too much pop-psychologizing, and deleted it.

So instead Ill just offer this question: if you blanked out all the names, and just read the boards on Dimensions without participating, how good would it really be? In other words, how much of the value of the site is the community that visits it, versus the actual content? I think a lot of the appeal of Rocky Horror screenings was the community that it attracted. And the catchy music, of course. 

In the same general category Id include fishing, baseball games, and comic book conventions. I think that for most people the supposed reason for being there is less important than the simply being there and enjoying the ambiance.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 5, 2014)

Tad said:


> re: Rocky Horror. I wrote a long post, re-read it, realized I was doing way too much pop-psychologizing, and deleted it.
> 
> So instead Ill just offer this question: if you blanked out all the names, and just read the boards on Dimensions without participating, how good would it really be? In other words, how much of the value of the site is the community that visits it, versus the actual content? I think a lot of the appeal of Rocky Horror screenings was the community that it attracted. And the catchy music, of course.
> 
> In the same general category Id include fishing, baseball games, and comic book conventions. I think that for most people the supposed reason for being there is less important than the simply being there and enjoying the ambiance.



I LOVE RHPS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 5, 2014)

Favourite things to watch on Netflix

House of Cards
Orange is the New Black
Homeland (WHERE IS SEASON TWO FOR CANADA?)


----------



## freakyfred (May 6, 2014)

*Comic books*
Daredevil Born Again
Maus
The Life and Times of Scrooge McDuck

*Films*
Alien
Robocop
Hot Fuzz

*Foods*
Cheese Pizza
Galaxy Caramel bars
Spaghetti Bolognese

*TV shows*
Doctor Who
Father Ted
Steven Universe


----------



## Surlysomething (May 6, 2014)

Top 3 Birthday Cakes

Dairy Queen Ice Cream Cake :eat2:

Mom's Angel food cake with whipped cream/Crispy Crush

Black Forest


----------



## AuntHen (May 6, 2014)

All time Favorite TV shows:

1. Star Trek TNG
2. The Twilight Zone
3. The Wonder Years


Beverages:

1. Iced Sweet Tea with lemon (has to be Lipton tea bags)
2. Seltzer water/sparkling mineral water
3. Root Beer


Authors:

1. Stephen King
2. Jane Austen
3. Orson Scott Card


----------



## dharmabean (May 7, 2014)

*Beverages:*
1. Water with lemon.
2. Iced Tea with lemon.
3. Coffee, four and four (cream/sugar).

*Authors:*
1. Dean Koontz
2. Ronald Malfi
3. Richard Brautigan

*My "Go-To" Albums:*
1. Violent Femmes - Violent Femms; 1983
2. Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies; 2002
3. Alanis Morissette - Flavors of Entanglement; 2008


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2014)

Favourite Authors:
Lois McMaster Bujold
Sarah Caudwell (Sarah Cockburn)
Steven Brust

Favourite Band Names
Dropkick Murphys
Joy Division
The Tragically Hip
(and of course an honourable mention, because it was never a &#8216;real’ band, for Dr. Teeth and the Electric Mayhem!)


----------



## Esther (May 7, 2014)

Top 3 Birthday Cakes - Oh helllll yeah

Red Velvet

Lemon with vanilla frosting (HOLD the poppyseeds please)

A good rich, yellow vanilla cake with ANY type of frosting.



Tad said:


> Favourite Authors:
> Lois McMaster Bujold
> Sarah Caudwell (Sarah Cockburn)
> Steven Brust



I'm out of rep but I wanted to high-five you for Lois McMaster Bujold. I have been absolutely charmed by every book of hers I've read. Paladin of Souls is probably my favourite!


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 7, 2014)

To all of you posting favorite authors... thank you!! I am collecting them for my summer reading!!!!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 7, 2014)

Favorite authors:

Neil Gaiman
Thomas Pynchon 
Kinky Friedman

Favorite political rappers:

Chuck D
Ice cube
Immortal Technique


----------



## The Dark Lady (May 7, 2014)

Favorite authors:

F. Scott Fitzgerald
Marie De France
Alice Hoffman

Favorite Tarot cards:

Justice
Ace of Swords
Wheel of Fortune


----------



## Goreki (May 8, 2014)

Favourite tarot cards 
The Empress,
The Fool,
The High Priestess.

Favourite animals
Hedgehogs
Orcas
Cats


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 8, 2014)

Goreki said:


> Favourite tarot cards
> The Empress,
> The Fool,
> The High Priestess.
> ...



No panda? I am disappoint. 

Favorite Animals:
1) Panda (I will steal a panda one day)
2) Cats
3) Capuchin


----------



## ODFFA (May 8, 2014)

*Favourite animals:*
Bears of any variety (though I think polar bears are the coolest!  )
Swans
Lions


----------



## lille (May 8, 2014)

Favorite animals:

Horses
Hippos
Cuttlefish


----------



## AuntHen (May 8, 2014)

Animals:

1. Wolves
2. Squirrels
3. Geese


----------



## Tad (May 8, 2014)

As with all my lists of favorites, these change daily, if not more often.

Favorite animals:
- Cats (apparently, given how eager I am to live with the furry little thugs)
- Sperm Whales (these are just amazing)
- Raccoons (yeh, they are a pain in the city, but I admire their pluck and attitude)

Favorite songs I heard in church while growing up
- Oh Come All Ye Faithful
- Joy to the World
- Lord of the Dance


----------



## Surlysomething (May 8, 2014)

Favorite animals:

Sloths
Manatees
Baby goats


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 8, 2014)

Animals: 

Molly
Tiger
Shark

Tarot cards:

The jumping jehosophat
The guilty white liberal 
The farting ground squirrel 

Who songs:

My wife
Squeeze Box
Substitute


----------



## ODFFA (May 8, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Favorite animals:
> 
> Sloths
> Manatees
> Baby goats



Manateeees! How did I manage to forget about these delightful creatures? They will have to be my #4.

*Favourite hymns:*
The servant king
Seek ye first the kingdom
As the deer

*Favourite carols:*
O come, O come Emmanuel
God rest ye, merry gentlemen
Noel nouvelet / Sing we now of Christmas

It's a melody thing. They've just got it.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 8, 2014)

Who songs:

Love, Reign o'er Me (this song kills me)
Squeeze Box
Going Mobile


With a nod to Rough Boys



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Who songs:
> 
> My wife
> Squeeze Box
> Substitute


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 8, 2014)

Hot Sauces:

1. Sriracha (always and forever)
2. Crystal (the go-to condiment)
3. Cholula (a taco's best friend)


----------



## dharmabean (May 8, 2014)

*Favorite Animals:*
Axolotls
Pugs
Manatees

*Favourite hymns:*
Seek Ye First The Kingdom
Our God is an Awesome God
Great is They Faithfulness

*Artist or Photographers:*
Olga Oprisco
Katerina Plotnikova
Niki Feijen


----------



## AuntHen (May 9, 2014)

Favorite Hymns:
1. Flee as a Bird
2. All Things Praise Thee
3. The Ninety and Nine


Favorite vegetables:
1. Zucchini/summer squash
2. Butternut squash
3. Asparagus


----------



## Gingembre (May 9, 2014)

*Bands My Dad Introduced Me To*
The Kinks
Queen
Cream

*Songs (at the moment)*
Awolnation - Sail
The National - Bloodbuzz Ohio
Lykke Li - No Rest for the Wicked

*Flowers*
Tulip
Sunflower
Poppy

*Radio Shows*
Cerys Matthews on 6Music
The Now Show on Radio 4
The Infinite Monkey Cage on Radio 4

*UK Music Festivals*
Glastonbury
WOMAD
Lattitude


----------



## Surlysomething (May 9, 2014)

*Bands My Dad Introduced Me To*
Dave Clark Five
Rolling Stones
The Beatles

*Songs (at the moment)*
Iggy Azalea - Fancy
Kendrick Lamar - Money Trees
Ed Sheeran - Sing

*Flowers*
Freesia
Gerbera daisies
Stargazer lilies


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 9, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> *Kendrick Lamar - Money Trees*



Yes! I've been on a huge Kendrick Lamar kick lately. "ADHD" and "Rigamortis" have been in rotation for me lately.

I seriously think him, Pharoahe Monch, Action Bronson, Wale, and Childish Gambino are the only talented newer rappers to emerge.

I wish I could rep you. :bow:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 9, 2014)

Pharoahe Monch is far from new, he's been putting out solo albums for years and before that he was in a group called Organized Konfusion from the early to mid 90's. Check Out Organized Konfusion-Stress: The Extinction Agenda it's a great album


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 9, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Pharoahe Monch is far from new, he's been putting out solo albums for years and before that he was in a group called Organized Konfusion from the early to mid 90's. Check Out Organized Konfusion-Stress: The Extinction Agenda it's a great album



New to me :doh:


----------



## dharmabean (May 9, 2014)

*Songs (at the moment)*
* Forever - Haim
* Stuck On You - Meiko
* Mouthful of Diamons - Phantogram


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 9, 2014)

*TV Programs*

WWE Raw
Diners, Drive Ins , & Dives
Property Brothers


----------



## LeoGibson (May 10, 2014)

Authors for pure escapism reading

1. Louis L'Amour
2. W.E.B. Griffin
3. John Sandford

Authors in general

1. Hunter S. Thompson
2. Jack Kerouac
3. Mark Twain

TV Shows

1. Sons Of Anarchy
2. Person Of Interest
3. Young And The Restless

Dinners

1. Cheese Enchiladas
2. Chicken Fried Steak
3. Barbecued Brisket

Breakfasts

1. Barbacoa
2. Chorizo and Eggs
3. Pancakes


----------



## Joeyarrington (May 10, 2014)

TV shows

The Transformers
Friends
I Love Lucy


----------



## Donna (May 10, 2014)

Jack Kerouac? Cool...his ghost apparently haunts the stacks at my favorite bookstore, Haslams in St Petersburg, Florida. 

My Top 3 authors/Series:
1. Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles
2. Piers Anthony's Xanth
3. Anne McCaffery's Pern

My Top 3 TV shows:
1. Grimm
2. Blue Bloods
3. Big Bang Theory

My Top 3 Favorite Songs (right now):
1. Happy --Pharrell
2. Ain't it Fun --Paramore
3. Demons --Imagine Dragons (love these guys!) 

My Top 3 Favorite Animals:
1. Hippos
2. Manatees
2. Bears

My Top 3 Favorite Vacation Destinations:
1. North Georgia/South Tennessee
2. Key West, Florida
3. Pacific Northwest


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 10, 2014)

Music My dad Introduced Me To: 

Bob Dylan 
The Beatles
Neil Young 

Bands my Uncle Introduced me to:

Black Sabbath
Iron Maiden
Metallica


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 10, 2014)

Flavors of Starburst:

1. Orange
2. Lemon
3. Cherry


----------



## AuntHen (May 10, 2014)

*The Who Songs*:
1. Behind Blue Eyes
2. See Me, Feel Me
3. Pinball Wizard


*Rush Songs*:
1. The Trees
2. 2112 I & II (Overture/The Temples of Syrinx)
3. Vital Signs 


*The Cars Songs*: (Ben Orr leads... he was THE BEST!!!! RIP)
1. Don't Tell Me No
2. Don't Go To Pieces 
3. Tie between It's Not The Night/ Stranger Eyes


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2014)

Dinners

1. Sesame Chicken drumlets with rice 
2. Mom's bbq cheeseburgers and Chilliwack corn
3. Turkey and Mom's stuffing, mashed potatoes...etc.

Breakfasts

1. Ham and Cheddar cheese omelette
2. Poached eggs on toast
3. Buttermilk pancakes with Rogers golden syrup
______________


----------



## dharmabean (May 11, 2014)

*Dinners*
1. My Bacon Cheeseburger Chili I make in a crockpot.
2. Leaf Lettuce Wrap Tacos I make (use leaf lettuce instead of tortilla shells).
3. Big bowl of "Everything But..." salad. 

*Breakfasts*
1. Dutch Baby pancakes with lemon butter and powdered sugar.
2. Breakfast Burrito: Eggs, sausage, sharp cheddar cheese, tomatillo sauce, sour cream and tortilla.
3. Bagel toasted with cookie butter.

*Music My Mom Introduced Me To: *
1. Joan Baez
2. Jim Croce
3. The Eagles :bow:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 11, 2014)

Dinners
1. Slow Cooked on the grill Cajun Seasoned Chicken
2. Chicken, Sausage, & Shrimp Gumbo
3. Pork Kabobs

Breakfasts
1. Meat Lover's Fritatta
2. Sandy's Cheese Omelette & Homemade Biscuits
3. Jalapeno, Cheese, & Sausage Kolaches


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2014)

Pies

Lemon meringue (graham cracker crust)
Strawberry Rhubarb
Pumpkin!


Sports Teams

Vancouver Canucks
Chicago Blackhawks
Vancouver Giants


Professional athletes

Pavel Bure
Trevor Linden
Michael Jordan


----------



## agouderia (May 11, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Pies
> 
> Lemon meringue (graham cracker crust) *&#8730;*
> Strawberry Rhubarb *&#8730;*



3) Caramel 

Cookies

1) Oatmeal raisin
2) Gingerbread
3) Double dark chocolate chip

Cheeses

1) Chaource
2) Gorgonzola
3) St. Maure de Touraine (or any goat's cheese with ashes)


----------



## ODFFA (May 11, 2014)

*Cookies:*
Peanut butter
Shortbread
Oatmeal (no raisin!  )

*Cheeses:*
Wensleydale (with berries)
Camembert 
Boursault


----------



## Tad (May 12, 2014)

Cookies!!!!!! (besides "all of them, please!" good gracious but I love cookies....)

1) Oatmeal raisin
2) Ginger (-snap or chewy)
3) Shortbread


----------



## Esther (May 12, 2014)

Animals:
Rabbits
Rats
Cats

Cookies:
Oatmeal Raisin
Chocolate chip (chewy)
Homemade peppermint oreos.

Cheeses:
Swiss
Cheddar
Brie


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 4, 2015)

Bumping a good thread!

*Movie villains:*
1) Hans Gruber (_Die Hard_)/Sheriff of Nottingham (personally I preferred him to Kevin Costner ) in _Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves_. I love Alan Rickman!
2) Lucius Malfoy (Jason Isaacs)
3) Orin Scrivello (Steve Martin as the dentist in_ Little Shop of Horrors_; his song [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHsDKqKE_kc[/ame] is one of my all-time favorite movie moments: "He's the Leader of the Plaque!")

*Pie:*
1) coconut cream
2) blackberry
3) pecan

*Movie cult classics:*
1)_ Rock 'n' Roll High School_: Gotta love The Ramones + Clint Howard
2) tie between _The Princess Bride_ and _National Lampoon's Vacation_ (thought of this one several times when driving from TX to IL and back over the holidays, only instead of going to Wally World, my dad took me to the Abraham Lincoln Presidential Library )
3) Groundhog Day


----------



## biglynch (Jan 5, 2015)

Meat

Beef
Pork
Wild boar

Meat cuts

Filet steak
Belly pork
Bacon

Meat Sauces

Peppercorn steak sauce
Honey mustard pork sauce
Daddy's brown sauce


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 5, 2015)

*Trees:*
Willow
Oak
Chestnut

*Animals:*
Bears
Lions
Swans

*Music my dad introduced me to:*
Janis Ian
Manu Chao
Lucas Maree (South African)

*Movie cult classics:*
Shawshank Redemption
The Big Lebowski
And, though its not old, Im going to take the leap and say Mean Girls....... Meme Girls


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2015)

Magazines:

Chatelaine
Canadian Living
Instyle


Soup:

Campbells Cream of Chicken
Campbells Scotch Broth
Broccoli and Cheddar :eat2:


Places You Want to Travel to:

NYC
Iceland
Cannon Beach


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 5, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> *Trees:*
> Willow
> Oak
> Hozay
> ...



You're too nice.


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 6, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're too nice.



I know, right? The one woman that doesn't overlook your sexuality  You're welcome, you animal.

ETA: Oh, I see you're a tree too. In which case, we should mention the classic, The Big Hozayski. Major cult following. Can't believe I omitted it.


----------



## andotherstories (Jan 10, 2015)

*Cities*

NYC
Dublin
Belfast


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 11, 2015)

*cities:*

1. Buenos Aires
2. London
3. Boston

*humorists:*

1. Mark Twain
2. P.G. Wodehouse
3. Terry Pratchett


----------



## bigmac (Jan 11, 2015)

Bands:

1) Social Distortion

2) The Blasters

3) The Clash


----------



## Goreki (Jan 11, 2015)

Flavours - Lemon, cherry, plum


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 12, 2015)

*flavours* (with a 'u' in hono*u*r of Goreki)

1. lychee
2. pineapple
3. grapefruit

*truly bad Roman emperors*

1. Caligula
2. Commodus
3. Elagabalus


----------



## agouderia (Jan 12, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> *truly bad Roman emperors*
> 
> 1. Caligula
> 2. Commodus
> 3. Elagabalus



This has to be the best category yet!


----------



## The Fat Man (Jan 14, 2015)

Music (this is always subjective / hard to do, but currently)
1. Neutral Milk Hotel (always)
2. The National
3. Talking Heads

Movies (holy crap this one is hard... )
1. Young Frankenstein
2. Ghostbusters
3. Anything Scorsese I guess (Gangs, Wolf, Goodfellas, I mean Christ)
(also Tarantino... and Terry Gilliam... and Christopher Guest... etc.)


TV Shows
1. Mad Men
2. Doctor Who
3. Battlestar Galactica (modern re-imagining)

Pro-Wrestlers! (don't judge)
1. Randy Savage
2. Daniel Bryan
3. Mick Foley



Me = Man-child.


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 17, 2015)

*TV shows* (not necessarily current)
The Tudors
Gavin & Stacey
Doctor Who

*Shows I watched as a kid*
The Animals of Farthing Wood
Sophie & Virginie
Power Rangers

*Pro wrestlers* (not necessarily on the basis of their wrestling ability )
Mark Henry 
Paige
Daniel Bryan


----------



## biglynch (Jan 17, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> *TV shows* (not necessarily current)
> The Tudors
> Gavin & Stacey
> Doctor Who
> ...



I never thought I'd ever see Mark Henry on a list of favourite anything. Agreed its without a doubt its not on ability. I'm in shock.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 17, 2015)

Pro Wrestlers

Solo Wrestlers

1. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
2. Jake "The Snake" Roberts
3. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin

Tag Teams

1. The Rock-N-Roll Express
2. The Von Erichs
3. The Fabulous Freebirds

US Cities

1. San Antonio, Tx.
2. Seattle. Wa.
3. Pittsburgh, Pa.


----------



## MattB (Jan 17, 2015)

*Movies* (This was hard...)

1. Goodfellas
2. Animal House
3. The Exorcist

*70's UK Punk Bands*

1. Buzzcocks
2. The Clash
3. The Damned

*Kinks Songs*

1. Autumn Almanac
2. Waterloo Sunset
3. Rosie Won't You Please Come Home


----------



## Cookie (Jan 18, 2015)

*Chocolate bars:*
- Snickers
- Yorkie
- Cadbury's Wispa

*Reasonably priced chain restaurants:*
- Pizza Hut
- Subway
- Yo!Sushi

*Breed of cat:*
- Chinchilla 
- Ragdoll
- Turkish Angora


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 18, 2015)

biglynch said:


> I never thought I'd ever see Mark Henry on a list of favourite anything. Agreed its without a doubt its not on ability. I'm in shock.



Ahaha!

Thing is, I'm too much of a noob to be able to compile a list based on actual wrestling ability. So I *had* to go on other things like my FFA perversions <.<


----------



## magodamilion (Jan 18, 2015)

Musicians
Goatwhore
Beyonce
Swervedriver

Shows
Community
Breaking Bad
Parks and Recreation

Cities
Bahia Brazil
London
Montreal

Foods
Thai
Ethiopian
Japanese


----------



## biglynch (Jan 18, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> Ahaha!
> 
> Thing is, I'm too much of a noob to be able to compile a list based on actual wrestling ability. So I *had* to go on other things like my FFA perversions <.<



I get told by my mates I'm starting to look like Akeem. I think its fair to say that the 80s was a good decade for FFAs who were wrestling fans. 

I'll live with it asitvwas a ridiculous and funny gimmick... Bring back the 80s gimmicks! 

View attachment 1421609022340597869711.jpg


View attachment akeem001.jpg


----------



## The Fat Man (Jan 18, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> Pro Wrestlers
> 
> Solo Wrestlers
> 
> ...



I'm from near SA! Few miles down 37. (also an enormous wrestling nerd)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 19, 2015)

BAM!

(double the fun)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 19, 2015)

Come ON! What about The Bushwackers?! Haha



LeoGibson said:


> Pro Wrestlers
> 
> Tag Teams
> 
> ...


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 19, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> Come ON! What about The Bushwackers?! Haha



I never caught on much with the WWF/WWE.

I'm a homer for my old regional territory wrestling from when I was a kid.

That's why you got the R-n-R Express who I'll argue were at their peak during Cowboy Bill Watts Mid-South wrestling out of Houston and the Von Erichs and Freebirds were at their best with WCCW out of Dallas. Those were my guys growing up!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 19, 2015)

I was just teasing. I think WWF/WWE wrestling is strange. Haha



LeoGibson said:


> I never caught on much with the WWF/WWE.
> 
> I'm a homer for my old regional territory wrestling from when I was a kid.
> 
> That's why you got the R-n-R Express who I'll argue were at their peak during Cowboy Bill Watts Mid-South wrestling out of Houston and the Von Erichs and Freebirds were at their best with WCCW out of Dallas. Those were my guys growing up!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 20, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> I was just teasing. I think WWF/WWE wrestling is strange. Haha



No worries. You're not alone. If you can keep a secret, the real truth is that I haven't watched wrestling since about 1986. I never even watched Austin wrestle. I only know him from listening to his podcast and watching his shows on CMT.  

That's the real reason I don't know squat about the WWF/WWE.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 20, 2015)

*Three Books That Taught Me A Lot About Me:*

1. _The Gift of Fire_ by Richard Mitchell

2. _Quiet_ by Susan Cain

3. _Sit Down and Shut Up!_ by Brad Warner


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 20, 2015)

Your secret's safe with me. 




LeoGibson said:


> No worries. You're not alone. If you can keep a secret, the real truth is that I haven't watched wrestling since about 1986. I never even watched Austin wrestle. I only know him from listening to his podcast and watching his shows on CMT.
> 
> That's the real reason I don't know squat about the WWF/WWE.


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 4, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> "_
> *Ice cream flavors: *
> B&J's Creme Brûlée
> Mint Chocolate Chip
> Cookie Dough _"



B&J's AmeriCone Dream
Green Tea
Red Bean



fat9276 said:


> "_*The Who Songs*:
> 1. Behind Blue Eyes
> 2. See Me, Feel Me
> 3. Pinball Wizard_"



1. _Eminence Front_
2. _Who Are You?_
3. _The Kids Are Alright_


*Musicians whose Dad's are other Musicians I like to Listen-to:*
Amy Helm
Jakob Dylan
Norah Jones


----------



## Tad (Feb 6, 2015)

The Who songs (this is a hard one, and subject to change!)
- Behind Blue Eyes
- I can see for Miles
- Going Mobile

RPG supplements
- Thieves World (system agnostic)
- The Yellow Clearance Black Box Blues (Paranoia)
- Thunder Rebels (Hero Wars)


----------



## MattB (Feb 6, 2015)

Argh, Top 3 Who songs? Can't do it...here's my Top 3 Who albums...

1. The Who Sell Out (Always #1)
2. Who's Next
3. Meaty, Beaty, Big and Bouncy*
*Technically a compilation, but you can't ignore so much awesomeness...

Sports Teams

1. Ottawa Senators
2. Ottawa REDBLACKS
3. Chelsea FC
Honourable Mention- Montreal Expos...someday nos amours...sniff...


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 7, 2015)

Who songs

1. You Better You Bet
2. Love, Reign o'er Me
3. Baba O'Riley

Sports Teams

1. Houston Texans
2. Dallas Cowboys
3. Houston Astros

Matthew McConaughey movies

1. Dazed And Confused
2. Surfer, Dude
3. Lone Star

Celebrity Crushes

1. Sofia Vergara
2. Nicki Minaj
3. Sarah Shahi


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2015)

Candy

1. Smarties
2. Cadbury - Dark
3. Bridge Mixture

Makeup

1. Clinique
2. Estee Lauder
3. Vichy

Potato side

1. Scalloped w/cheddar cheese
2. Homemade french fries
3. Mashed with butter and pepper


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 13, 2015)

*Flavours *
coconut
strawberry
lemon

*Shows I watched as a kid*
Happy Days
Little House on the Prairie
Sesame Street

*Animals*
Sloth
Manatee
Goats


----------



## MattB (Feb 13, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> *Shows I watched as a kid*
> *Happy Days*
> Little House on the Prairie
> Sesame Street



Whatever you do...do not watch Happy Days as an adult. It did not age well at all IMO.


----------



## Tad (Aug 30, 2016)

*bump* (just came across this thread while looking for something else, seemed like time to revive it).

As a reminder, you can add a new category, but must respond to at least one existing category first.

Potato Sides:

Pan-fried
Mashed with garlic and cheese
Really thick cut fries (from freshly cut taters, of course)


Types of tea:

Darjeeling
'Irish Breakfast'
Orange Pekoe

Octopus videos:
- ambush-pus: http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...predators-prey-crabs-attacks-animals-science/
- screw-pus: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvvjcQIJnLg[/ame]
- coco-pus: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biuoagnGCFQ[/ame]


----------



## Esther (Aug 31, 2016)

Candy

1. Reese Peanut Butter Cups
2. Any kind of gummy candy, preferably blue sharks though
3. Red licorice 

Makeup

1. MAC
2. Lancôme 
3. NYX

New category:
Favorite potato chip flavours:

1. Sour Cream and Onion
2. Cheddar
3. All Dressed


----------



## Melian (Aug 31, 2016)

Esther said:


> Candy
> 
> 1. Reese Peanut Butter Cups
> 2. Any kind of gummy candy, preferably blue sharks though
> ...



Oh you would post chip flavours. LOL.

1. Cheddar and Onion (new Lays UK flavour)
2. Miss Vickie's Black Pepper
3. Any plain kettle chips, soaked in malt vinegar


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 31, 2016)

Potato sides!
1. Mashed
2. Twice baked
3. Pan fried

Ways to sleep
1. On my belly with my face to the left
2. On my belly with my face to the right
3. On my side


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2016)

Movies:
1. Godfather 2
2. Taxi Driver
3. Clockwork Orange

Tater Sides:
1. Baked with sour cream, cheese and butter
2. Fries
3. Greek lemon roasted potatoes (when made with lemon chicken)

Tater Chips:
1. Tzatziki 
2. Plain
3. Sour cream and onion

Cuddle Position (too lazy to check if it's new):
1. Either spoon
2. Her head on moobs/upper belly swell and her arms exploring my belly
3. Squashing her (oh did you want to breathe?)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 31, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Movies:
> 1. Godfather 2
> 2. Taxi Driver
> 3. Clockwork Orange
> ...



Breathe?...i love doing this to you...


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Breathe?...i love doing this too you...



Stopping editing my quotes to look like there are typos. That's so cheap.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 21, 2016)

Holy Trinity members:

1) Son
2) Holy spirit
3) Curly


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 21, 2018)

Potato Chips

1.Pringles
2. Kettle Cooked
3. Lay’s sour cream & onion


Candy

1.Reese’s Cups
2. Snickers
3. M&M’s

Pants

1. Jeans
2. Cargo
3. Parachute

Scents 

1. Oddity by Rag & Bone
2. Sauvage by Dior
3. YSL por homme by Yves St. Laurent


----------

